# CRYORIG H5 Universal



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 18, 2015)

CRYORIG's H5 Universal is an interesting design as it offers 90% of the R1 Universal's surface area with a single 140 mm x 13 mm fan. While it may seem a bit silly to pair such a slim fan with a large heatsink, the results don't lie. The H5 Universal offers maximum memory clearance, low noise levels, and solid performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## boogeyman (Mar 25, 2015)

silverstone ar03 appears nowhere in the performance tests but conveniently appears on the summary page. come on, I was looking for a comparison between those two to decide which one to buy...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2015)

boogeyman said:


> silverstone ar03 appears nowhere in the performance tests but conveniently appears on the summary page. come on, I was looking for a comparison between those two to decide which one to buy...



Heres an answer for the Troll.
Cooler / Price  / Wprime / Wprime OC / Aida 64 / Aida 64 OC / FPU / FPU OC

Silverstone AR03_$50_59_68_63_74_76_91
Cryorig H5______ _$47_58_66_62_72_73_88

MSRP the Cryorig is cheaper and performs better its also quieter.


----------



## mroofie (Mar 25, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> *Heres an answer for the Troll*.
> Cooler / Price  / Wprime / Wprime OC / Aida 64 / Aida 64 OC / FPU / FPU OC
> 
> Silverstone AR03_$50_59_68_63_74_76_91
> ...


lol tell em 

As for the product "Blocks first expansion slot" 

Nice Price though but I doubt it would work with my system 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> CRYORIG has another option the H7 which I will be reviewing soon.



Will it block the first expansion slot ?

If it does not I will wait for the review


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2015)

CRYORIG has another option the H7 which I will be reviewing soon.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 26, 2015)

mroofie said:


> lol tell em
> 
> As for the product "Blocks first expansion slot"
> 
> ...


On cryorigs website they have a compatibility list for almost all the motherboards available on market. Check this out:
http://www.cryorig.com/comp_list.php

This is the first time I have seen such a well maintained compatibility list for CPU coolers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 26, 2015)

They actually go a step further and offer an oragmi like creation that you can make to see if certain coolers like the H5 will fit. On the product page on CRYORIG's site you can just scroll down and they have it there. You can print it out on regular A4 paper and give it a go.


----------

